# Zombieland 2 (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a sequel I think most of us are looking forward to - Zombieland 2!

MTV has up some video about the further adventures of our survivor friends:

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2010/02/0...ampaign=Feed:+mtvmoviesblog+(MTV+Movies+Blog)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1560220/

But again, enough with the 3D....


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I LOVED Zombieland will be there the day it comes out. And will be scared for the 3d!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Screw 3D. Just like with remakes, this is just another way Hollywood has of saying, "We have zero faith in an original movie concept, so we have to add a gimmick to bring in patrons." Lame.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We just recently saw the original and found it very entertaining. No 3D needed there


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a brief update on the progress of the sequel, including the fact that it will indeed be in super-duper 3-D.

http://www.iconvsicon.com/2010/03/04/director-ruben-fleischer-talks-zombieland-2-and-more/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm good with a sequel, but I'm not overwelmed with 3-D either.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The first draft of the script has been turned in.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16402


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh oh - looks like this is d-e-a-d.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/45733/director-ruben-fleischer-letting-zombieland-2-die


----------

